# Why they cast Animate Dead on Orville's Corpse?



## Vraille Darkfang (Jan 21, 2007)

While watching "Feastign on Asphalt" on Food Network, I was bombarded with images of a Emaciated, Jerking, Withered Corpse during every other commercial break.

And said Corpse was hawking Popcorn.

Yes.  Orville Redenbacher, Inc. hired some necromancer to cast Animate Dead on poor ol' Orville's Corpse (or he's been hanging around as a Lich the past couple of Decades).

Watch for yourself 

Creepy, ain't it?

I can never eat Popcorn again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 21, 2007)

Maybe it is just a look alike?


----------



## Jesus_marley (Jan 21, 2007)

It's CGI! and creepy CGI at that.


----------



## awayfarer (Jan 21, 2007)

Orville Redenbacher...or Orville DEADenbacher?


----------



## Torm (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah, we noticed this commercial the other night, too, and were talking about how odd it is that Orville's grandson is wearing his grandfather's skin. Buncha sick freaks in that family. Decent popcorn, though.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 21, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe it is just a look alike?




My understanding is that they hired a lookalike / soundalike, then used CGI to doctor him so he looked even more like Orville.

When they re-used an old, original Orville Redenbacher commerical from the 1970s last year, they got a strongly positive response from consumers.  This is the goofy result of that.


----------



## Villano (Jan 25, 2007)

This commercial is nightmare fuel.  He looks...horrifiying.  If anything, it makes me not want to buy the popcorn.


----------



## werk (Jan 25, 2007)

Villano said:
			
		

> This commercial is nightmare fuel.  He looks...horrifiying.  If anything, it makes me not want to buy the popcorn.




This is pretty much the response I've heard from everyone that I've shown the commercial to.

My best guess is that the popcorn manufacturer is bitter about having to buy out Orville's family for use of his name and 'likeness' on their product so they thought they could do whatever they want with his likeness.

Since I actually met and liked Orville (when he was alive) I find this spot repugnant and demeaning.  He was a bit of a local celebrity when I was growing up in corn country and was frequently seen at the state fair.


----------



## Heathansson (Jan 26, 2007)

Strange...


----------



## BOZ (Jan 26, 2007)

all i can say is WTF?


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jan 26, 2007)

Jesus_marley said:
			
		

> It's CGI! and creepy CGI at that.




The realy bad part is that they just took some old commercial footage for Orville.

But, they didn't spend the cash to bring the Faded Commercial up to the quality of the rest of the film.

This results in a quasi-spectral look, combined with the sorta-jerky graphics, combined with Orville's advanced age, combined with the fact he IS a Corpse...

Makes this commercial waaaaayyyyy too creepy.

If I'd seen it in on a Big Screen High Def set I might have wet myself.



Hey Popcorn guys!  Fire your ad agency!  (Unless they really ARE necromancers, in which case be really nice so they don't kill you and animate your corpse too).


----------



## jgbrowning (Jan 26, 2007)

sums it up for me...

joe b.


----------



## Johnnie Freedom! (Jan 26, 2007)

Torm said:
			
		

> Yeah, we noticed this commercial the other night, too, and were talking about how odd it is that Orville's grandson is *wearing his grandfather's skin.*




I just watched the commercial, and holy crap, that is creepy.  It *is* a lot like he's wearing someone else's skin, eh? 

Brrrrr . . . 

<There's a Stephen King short story in this somewhere  . . . >


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 26, 2007)

Johnnie Freedom! said:
			
		

> I just watched the commercial, and holy crap, that is creepy.  It *is* a lot like he's wearing someone else's skin, eh?




"Hi, folks!  I'm Ed Gein, and I'd like you to try Orville Deadenbacher's Popcorn."


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 26, 2007)

I hate this commercial.  Between the uncanny valley of CGI, the use of a dead person to sell a product...  it's worst than the old guy in those Six Flags commercials.

Why not just cart Orville's coffin out and have him pop out like the crypt keeper while they're at it?  "Try my gore-met CHOP-ing corn!  EEEEEEEE-HEHEHEHE!"


----------



## DonTadow (Jan 26, 2007)

What ad guy thought this was a good idea.  It just looks sick. If it didnt come off right, why would they go with it. At first I thought it was a horrible joke until they kept repeating this crap.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jan 26, 2007)

Torm said:
			
		

> Yeah, we noticed this commercial the other night, too, and were talking about how odd it is that Orville's grandson is wearing his grandfather's skin. Buncha sick freaks in that family. Decent popcorn, though.




Maybe the grandson is a skinwalker.... (Dresden Files reference...)


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jan 26, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> My understanding is that they hired a lookalike / soundalike, then used CGI to doctor him so he looked even more like Orville.
> 
> When they re-used an old, original Orville Redenbacher commerical from the 1970s last year, they got a strongly positive response from consumers.  This is the goofy result of that.




I liked seeing those old commercials again. Not sure if I'd seen any of the new ones with the animated dead Orville....


----------



## Goldmoon (Jan 26, 2007)

Ewwwwwwww


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 27, 2007)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I liked seeing those old commercials again. Not sure if I'd seen any of the new ones with the animated dead Orville....




You'd know if it you had.  The new ad has only been on air for a week or two, and "Orville" is talking about his MP3 player as he pops popcorn.  That, and the entire effect is *highly* disturbing, and there really is an animated-corpse quality to the effect.


----------



## nick2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Somehow this Orville reminded me of the Chucky doll from the Childsplay movies.  Not really sure what it was about it, but it is disturbing.


----------



## Aurora (Jan 28, 2007)

That commercial frightened me.


----------



## Aeson (Jan 28, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> That commercial frightened me.



I'll protect you. I can turn undead 5/day.


----------



## Aeson (Jan 28, 2007)

I've seen it. It disturbed me a lot. I hope it goes away very soon. It was a bad idea. If they give razzies for bad commercials then this one wins.


----------



## megamania (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL!

I don't have TV and my computer can't handle video feeds so all I can do is envision this....  Maybe I'm sick but I am finding humor in the whole thing.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jan 28, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll protect you. I can turn undead 5/day.




I'm sure his HD are more than you can handle using turn undead. More like lots of Smite Evil with a paladin, a holy sword, Charging Smite AND Rhino's Rush all going at the same time!


----------



## Aeson (Jan 29, 2007)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm sure his HD are more than you can handle using turn undead. More like lots of Smite Evil with a paladin, a holy sword, Charging Smite AND Rhino's Rush all going at the same time!



Quite you. I'm trying to win the fair maids heart.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jan 29, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Quite you. I'm trying to win the fair maids heart.




What better way than playing the heroic paladin?


----------



## Aeson (Jan 30, 2007)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What better way than playing the heroic paladin?



Paladins are pure of heart. No point in trying to win the woman if you can't do anything with her. A Cleric can.


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 30, 2007)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Hey Popcorn guys!  Fire your ad agency!  (Unless they really ARE necromancers, in which case be really nice so they don't kill you and animate your corpse too).



Those would have to be some potent necromancers, they scattered Orville ashes.







			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> On September 19, 1995, while in the whirlpool tub of his condominium in Coronado, Redenbacher suffered a heart attack and drowned. *He was cremated and his ashes were scattered at sea*.









			
				Gary Redenbacher said:
			
		

> Grandpa would go for it. He was a cutting-edge guy. This is a way to honor his legacy.



Some beg to differ.


----------



## Torm (Jan 31, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Paladins are pure of heart. No point in trying to win the woman if you can't do anything with her. A Cleric can.



You're making a seriously incorrect assumption. And that's all I'm sayin'.


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What better way than playing the heroic paladin?





			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Paladins are pure of heart. No point in trying to win the woman if you can't do anything with her. A Cleric can.



A Paladin can do plenty, he has to more than the cleric does in fact, he is required to _do the right thing_ when the standard consequences occur. A cleric might not dependant on Domain / Diety.


----------



## werk (Jan 31, 2007)

And Orville Redebacher's dancing corpse thread turns into ANOTHER paladin thread...

Oh Emm Gee!


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 31, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Paladins are pure of heart. No point in trying to win the woman if you can't do anything with her. A Cleric can.




As others have noted, "pure of heart" =/= celibate.

And, tying this back to the original topic...Orville =/= celibate, frighteningly enough, since he clearly had a child (in order to thus have a grandson).


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 31, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> As others have noted, "pure of heart" =/= celibate.
> 
> And, tying this back to the original topic...Orville =/= celibate, frighteningly enough, since he clearly had a child (in order to thus have a grandson).




Not necessarily.  He could have been adopted.  Perhaps, Orville decided to adopt "the orc baby," thus solving the age old conundrum of what to do with one.


----------



## Torm (Jan 31, 2007)

Simplicity said:
			
		

> Not necessarily.



Necessarily. If you ever see the grandson, there will be no doubt - he's the spitting image.


----------



## Simplicity (Feb 1, 2007)

Torm said:
			
		

> Necessarily. If you ever see the grandson, there will be no doubt - he's the spitting image.




Not necessarily.  Since the adopted orc son might have grown up and stolen Orville's mother away from his father.  Orville's mother and his adopten son then might have spawned a half-orc, who was the spitting image of his half-brother/grandfather.  And because the half-orc was half from an evil race, he decided that creating a simulacrum of his double relative to hawk popcorn wasn't such a bad idea.  Too bad Orville didn't kill that evil orc baby when he found it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Feb 2, 2007)

Torm said:
			
		

> You're making a seriously incorrect assumption. And that's all I'm sayin'.




Thus sayeth the EX-god of paladins.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Feb 2, 2007)

Simplicity said:
			
		

> Not necessarily.  Since the adopted orc son might have grown up and stolen Orville's mother away from his father.  Orville's mother and his adopten son then might have spawned a half-orc, who was the spitting image of his half-brother/grandfather.  And because the half-orc was half from an evil race, he decided that creating a simulacrum of his double relative to hawk popcorn wasn't such a bad idea.  Too bad Orville didn't kill that evil orc baby when he found it.





After all that, you need to change your screen name as it no longer applies to you anymore.


----------



## Nyaricus (Feb 2, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> "Hi, folks!  I'm Ed Gein, and I'd like you to try Orville Deadenbacher's Popcorn."



lmfaoroflmcoon


----------



## CapnZapp (Nov 10, 2017)

This week's episode of the Orville was GREAT!




























_(Sorry, couldn't resist the thread necro since this is a "Orville" + "necromancy" discussion  )_


----------

